# A VW a day keeps the doc away...or is that an Apple, or Mac vs PC.



## bartkim (Aug 29, 2005)

*A VW a day keeps the doc away...or is that an Apple?*

Is it just me or does it seem VW's and Mac's go together? Do people that own a Honda Accord and have a PC at home have the same connection as people that drive a GTI and use a Mac? It seems the ownership of VW's and Mac's is more passionate than a Camry and a Dell.


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

I have absolutely nothing to say about this topic at all


----------



## gingerly (May 15, 2006)

*Re: A VW a day keeps the doc away...or is that an Apple? (bartkim)*

There is something about the ergonomics of a Mac that Mac users start to want to see in the other parts of their lives. VW/Audi have the best automotive ergonomics, IMHO. I much prefer the clean cockpit of either to a BMW or Merc, though I think some Porsches get the idea. 
PC's are hampered by having Windows right off the bat. My friends brand new Dell is pimpy... but then, he is happy with the ergonomics of his WRX. Different strokes, eh?
One day, staring at my steering wheel logo, it suddenly occurred to me how much like the Apple logo, the logo treatments are on VW's. 
I agree.


----------



## Airkat (Jul 4, 2004)

Well I could see how you'd make that "conclusion" (VW owners tend to be very loyal and feel like their brand is elite -- same with macheads), but I don't see it in reality.
I personally don't like macs. My neighbor who had a nice Passat doesn't. My cousin has a beetle -- all PC... etc...


----------



## FUZE (Apr 13, 2004)

MKV/PC content?


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

Just both good industrial design. people with good taste in design tend to like both.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*

they go very well together, i recall having a convo back in the day with the head of vw allocation in so-cal pertaining to VW's and Apple products and the mention of ipod integration (before it was officially announced in the bug). needless to say there is a correlation - or at least one that vw believes is worth investing in (hence the cross marketing we saw at that time between both companies)


----------



## bartkim (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: (esr)*

Even the vw.com and apple.com websites both have that very clean and un-cluttered look. Although the VW site is always slow as Christmas!


----------



## BilsDragonGTI (Apr 7, 2006)

I think your mac may be out numbered 1,000 to 1, but I do like the interior of the VW. BTW, the vw website isn't the greatest either.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (BilsDragonGTI)*

i hate this damn windoze box i'm on.... I miss my iBook thats sitting at home


----------



## nu-to-vw (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: A VW a day keeps the doc away...or is that an Apple? (bartkim)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for macs, are they compatible w/vag com?


----------



## AirmanPika (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: A VW a day keeps the doc away...or is that an Apple? (bartkim)*

I like Mac Hardware but I'm not a huge OSX fan. I bought one of the new intel iMacs to help with the whole getting windows to run on Macs thing a few months back before apple put out its own update to allow it. I now have an apple bastard child running WinXP, Vista, and OSX


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

windows xp is satanic


----------



## bartkim (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i hate this damn windoze box i'm on.... I miss my iBook thats sitting at home

I hear ya! My new MacBook was delivered yesterday with OS X Tiger - sweeeet! BTW, you don't want to look at your iBook's screen next to the new MacBook - you'll get depressed.







I've got them both side by side and there's a HUGE difference!


----------



## bartkim (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: A VW a day keeps the doc away...or is that an Apple? (nu-to-vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nu-to-vw* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for macs, are they compatible w/vag com?

The new Intel based Macs have a beta program called Boot Camp that allows you pick between Windows or OS X at boot-up. I'm going to try to avoid loading it, but I hear it runs Windows just as fast as it does OS X.
http://www.apple.com/macosx/bootcamp/
What you’ll need
* Mac OS X Tiger v10.4.6 (check Software Update)
* The latest Firmware update (check Support Downloads)
* 10GB free hard disk space
* An Intel-based Mac
* A blank recordable CD
* A printer for the instructions (You’ll want to print them before installing Windows, really.)









* A bona fide installation disc for Microsoft Windows XP, Service Pack 2, Home or Professional (No multi-disc, upgrade or Media Center versions.)


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

I hate Macs and I wouldn't touch an iPod with a 10 foot pole.
I lub my dub.


----------



## Airkat (Jul 4, 2004)

I laughed when i heard that Apple was now including software to run Windows on their machines... Just get a PC


----------



## MakH (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: A VW a day keeps the doc away...or is that an Apple? (bartkim)*

I use an iBook at home and an IBM T43 at work. There's no comparison. My little 1GHz G4 with 768mb of RAM absolutely dusts my 1.7GHz Pentium with 1 gig of RAM.
Well-maintained Apples and VWs both get faster as they get older.
VW uses a ton of white in their commercials (white GTIs, white Jettas, low-ego white Passat), as does Apple.
They're both a little quirky, but extraordinarily user friendly once you get to know them. 
They're both top of the line products that are underappreciated...that is, until you've owned one.


----------



## bartkim (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: A VW a day keeps the doc away...or is that an Apple? (MakH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MakH* »_They're both top of the line products that are underappreciated...that is, until you've owned one.









Perfectly said. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 15DegreeJetta (Jun 18, 2004)

My wife and I are dub all the way and I run Linux (Gentoo). I really like OSX mainly due to it being Unix at heart. My wife sill runs XP but once we get into our new house were getting her an Imac (I hope a 20")


----------



## KyleMarshall (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (thread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thread* »_I have absolutely nothing to say about this topic at all









then you shouldnt have posted. or is that how you got your 3000+ posts? I have a PC, but that soon may change


----------



## Peter_Rabbit (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (KyleMarshall)*

2 vws (presently) and at least 3 macs (right now - in working order)! and 2 ipod minis.


----------



## Peter_Rabbit (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (Airkat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Airkat* »_I laughed when i heard that Apple was now including software to run Windows on their machines... Just get a PC

well now I can get a vag-com to run on my mac. And no thank you on the PC. been there. done that. 'nuff said.


----------



## bartkim (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: (Peter_Rabbit)*

I wanted a larger screen to go with the MacBook 13" for when we use at the house (which is 99% of the time), but had a hard time swallowing the $800 for a 20" Apple LCD. The Apple Cinema displays are some of clearest on the market and I read that they're made by Philips, then I read Philips also makes the high end LCD screens for Dell. I went to the Dell website and found their 20" LCD on sale for $350. Delivery confirmation says it's sitting at my front door as I type this.


----------



## Peter_Rabbit (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (bartkim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bartkim* »_I wanted a larger screen to go with the MacBook 13" for when we use at the house (which is 99% of the time), but had a hard time swallowing the $800 for a 20" Apple LCD. The Apple Cinema displays are some of clearest on the market and I read that they're made by Philips, then I read Philips also makes the high end LCD screens for Dell. I went to the Dell website and found their 20" LCD on sale for $350. Delivery confirmation says it's sitting at my front door as I type this.









not if I can get there first!







(j/k)


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (KyleMarshall)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KyleMarshall* »_
then you shouldnt have posted. or is that how you got your 3000+ posts? I have a PC, but that soon may change

It was a joke.
Look at my occupation








The OP knows this hence I thought he would find it amusing.


----------



## dionga (May 31, 2003)

*Re: (bartkim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bartkim* »_I wanted a larger screen to go with the MacBook 13" for when we use at the house (which is 99% of the time), but had a hard time swallowing the $800 for a 20" Apple LCD. The Apple Cinema displays are some of clearest on the market and I read that they're made by Philips, then I read Philips also makes the high end LCD screens for Dell. I went to the Dell website and found their 20" LCD on sale for $350. Delivery confirmation says it's sitting at my front door as I type this.









Hey, let us know how they work together. 
I have a 19" Samsung digital and I am concidering getting a macbook.


----------



## liquidhg (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: (thread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thread* »_I have absolutely nothing to say about this topic at all









Quick, go out and count all the VW's in the parking lot at 1 Infinite Loop.


----------



## rickerbr (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re:*

I've seen several VWs with apple stickers on the back (including my GTI and cabrio), so there does seem to be some crossover there. I'm a diehard UNIX guy and all my boxes save my work laptop are linux or OS X machines (2x Powerbooks for me and the wife). I may get a MacBook since I can now run VAG-COM with bootcamp. The work laptop runs windows and does my VAG-COMing as well.










_Modified by rickerbr at 8:47 PM 5-24-2006_


----------



## dionga (May 31, 2003)

*Re: (thread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thread* »_
It was a joke.
Look at my occupation








The OP knows this hence I thought he would find it amusing.

Thread, do you ever get to pass on employee savings to friends??







I AM YOUR BESTEST FRIEND


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (liquidhg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquidhg* »_
Quick, go out and count all the VW's in the parking lot at 1 Infinite Loop. 









There are a bunch of them, more than a bunch, A LOT.
It's funny just how many people I work with are gear heads.


----------



## Peter_Rabbit (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (thread)*

I'm biased.
but, imo if people actually think about why and for what purpose they are purchasing a car or computer then they ask themselves... do I want to survive a crash or avoid the crash? if they say they want to avoid a crash they buy a mac and a VW. 
The others don't think about the crash at all. They cause it, are involved in it and are pissed that it "happened" to them - not realizing that operating a mac or a vw would have enabled them to avoid the crash in the first place.
guess who is crying about fuel prices - is the the tdi driving vw owners or the gti/gli fast drivers? No. it is the suv-buying crowd that whines and whines...


----------



## IchBinDarren (Nov 5, 2005)

*Re: (thread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thread* »_I have absolutely nothing to say about this topic at all








 
Any guesses what kinda computer you have?


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (IchBinDarren)*

VW + apple.... Negative.

I run my pc with XP as the main platform.... also have run osx on it and different versions of linux.








Dual monitor setup...
Right most box is a dedicated linux server box.


----------



## villalobos (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (dionga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dionga* »_
Hey, let us know how they work together. 
I have a 19" Samsung digital and I am concidering getting a macbook.

I am using a MacBook Pro with a 20" widescreen Dell. Works perfectly well. No reason for any mac not to twork with any monitor. The beauty is the dual monitor management of OSX is vastly superior to the one on XP.


----------



## villalobos (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (Peter_Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter_Rabbit* »_
well now I can get a vag-com to run on my mac. And no thank you on the PC. been there. done that. 'nuff said.

Would it work with this ?


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (villalobos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *villalobos* »_
The beauty is the dual monitor management of OSX is vastly superior to the one on XP. 

What do you mean by that?
I'm running a dual monitor setup and cant imagine how it could be better...


----------



## villalobos (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
What do you mean by that?
I'm running a dual monitor setup and cant imagine how it could be better...

If you had a laptop and were taking it off the dual screen and back to it you would understand. Xp _sometimes_ comes gets back to the correct arrangement, and most of the time has to be told again that there are 2 monitors. At least on my IBM laptop. Not to mention two different setups with two monitors (say, one at work, one at home). OSX is a breeze to setup in comparison and just remember where things are at.


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

For basic VAG-COM stuff, changing settings, looking for DTC's, etc using WinXP under VirtualPC on a PowerPc Mac like a iBook or PowerBook works fine.
If you want to do any data logging you NEED a machine that runs XP natively. Right now I'm using a Fujitsu LifeBook but, I"m thinking of getting a Black MacBook and Dual Booting it.
I get sneered at when people at work see the Fujitsu lappie.


----------



## mkvgli (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (KyleMarshall)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KyleMarshall* »_ then you shouldnt have posted. or is that how you got your 3000+ posts? I have a PC, but that soon may change

he was joking...he is a Mac Addict....lol.


----------



## villalobos (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (thread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thread* »_For basic VAG-COM stuff, changing settings, looking for DTC's, etc using WinXP under VirtualPC on a PowerPc Mac like a iBook or PowerBook works fine.
If you want to do any data logging you NEED a machine that runs XP natively. Right now I'm using a Fujitsu LifeBook but, I"m thinking of getting a Black MacBook and Dual Booting it.
I get sneered at when people at work see the Fujitsu lappie.









I see. Although virtualization software like Parallels are different than emulator like VirtualPC. I have neither a VagCom nor XP so it's not like I could use it, it's just intellectual curiosity.


----------



## Peter_Rabbit (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (villalobos)*

so my HP printer just took a dump.








and what will I need on my mac so I can run vag-com (PC-based) software?


----------



## NemoGTI (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_VW + apple.... Negative.


Ironic that you have a rip off of a Powermac G5 case...


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (Peter_Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter_Rabbit* »_so my HP printer just took a dump.








and what will I need on my mac so I can run vag-com (PC-based) software?

On a PowerPC based mac you will need Virtual PC form Microsoft and a XP sp2 install CD.
If you have a intel Mac all you need is the Apple Boot Camp software and then just install XP on another disk partition. Of course you need a XP sp2 CD for this. If you have a intel Mac you're in the best spot.
Running XP and VAG-COM under VPC is ok for just changing stuff, for data logging it's too slow of a sample rate.


----------



## hitman 1.8T (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (villalobos)*

fo sho


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

Pfft
















Edit oh and I even got Woz to sign my Apple II drive










_Modified by thread at 4:47 PM 5-24-2006_


----------



## Racer-XR32 (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: (thread)*

It's weird but I bought a Mac first.
Then when I came out of the Army and was looking for a car. The R32 caught my eye and so did the STi. I went for the VW...mostly because of the options and the money.
Now I've just stuck with both since both have been good to me.


----------



## FUZE (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (KyleMarshall)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KyleMarshall* »_ then you shouldnt have posted. or is that how you got your 3000+ posts?

Nice way to talk to a mod - 
Get his points thread, get 'em


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (FUZE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FUZE* »_
Nice way to talk to a mod - 
Get his points thread, get 'em

He didn't falme me, no reason for me to abuse my power or be a dick moderator.


----------



## FUZE (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh man, I was just kidding...but seriously, ease up on people Kyle, this should be a friendly place http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (NemoGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NemoGTI* »_
Ironic that you have a rip off of a Powermac G5 case...










I have a lian li case that is upside down and backwards, with different compartments the motherboard, hardrives, and psu. The only likeness to a G5 case the color and holes.


----------



## Aguilar (Jan 28, 2006)

Had a G3 tower (OS 9 days) with my MK3. Soon to own a G5 to pair it up to my MK5!!!








My powerbook is throwing kernel panics out the window, so I'm considering the new MacBook. Really tempting knowing that I'll be able to run the VAG-COM software at full speed on my Mac.


----------



## Cool Me (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: A VW a day keeps the doc away...or is that an Apple? (bartkim)*

i have a mac


----------



## cauliflower (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: A VW a day keeps the doc away...or is that an Apple? (bartkim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bartkim* »_The new Intel based Macs have a beta program called Boot Camp that allows you pick between Windows or OS X at boot-up. I'm going to try to avoid loading it, but I hear it runs Windows just as fast as it does OS X.


I use grub to choose from among 3 installed operating systems at boot up. It was free.
I don't get the fuss over macs. They are expensive. Linux is free.


----------



## Faster444 (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: A VW a day keeps the doc away...or is that an Apple? (cauliflower)*

Those using bootcamp should def look into Parallels. Check out the vid.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...t&f=b


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: A VW a day keeps the doc away...or is that an Apple? (Faster444)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Faster444* »_Those using bootcamp should def look into Parallels. Check out the vid.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...t&f=b 

But they're running from within OS X as I understand it which means essentially like using them through VirtualPC which can be slow.


----------



## Liquid1.8T (Dec 20, 1999)

*Re: A VW a day keeps the doc away...or is that an Apple? (thread)*

Wheres the *MKV* content?


----------



## Sonicstereo (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: A VW a day keeps the doc away...or is that an Apple? (bartkim)*

I've got several Macs, prefer to think outside the box, literally. I do use windows at work though, gets the job done i guess.


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: A VW a day keeps the doc away...or is that an Apple? (bartkim)*

I own a mac and a VW. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Did you ever see the Jetta DVD? They have this 10 minute commercial (about being all grown up, sort of), and the guy in it has a Powerbook!


----------



## Feyd (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: A VW a day keeps the doc away...or is that an Apple? (Jetty!)*

i've always said it.... vw+mac+mt. or road biker (mostly mountain)
*shrug*
go figure.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: A VW a day keeps the doc away...or is that an Apple? (cauliflower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cauliflower* »_I use grub to choose from among 3 installed operating systems at boot up. It was free.
I don't get the fuss over macs. They are expensive. Linux is free. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And... on AMD it has been 64 bit for quite a while, now. All of my codes run 2-4 times faster than on 32-bit Windoze.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bartkim (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: (thread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thread* »_It was a joke.
Look at my occupation








The OP knows this hence I thought he would find it amusing.

Yep, it was something you said in another thread that made me think of this topic. You mentioned something about "thanks for supporting .Mac". I don't use .Mac since I prefer getting my mail through Yahoo ([email protected]) and use Smugmug for my on-line photos (www.bartkim.smugmug.com) and want a web page a little more technical than what's available on .Mac (www.thedigitalshutter.com). However, I like the idea of .Mac and think it's a great service for people wanting one-stop shopping. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bartkim (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: (dionga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dionga* »_Hey, let us know how they work together. 
I have a 19" Samsung digital and I am concidering getting a macbook.

After running all over the metroplex last night only to find out the Apple Store, CompUSA and Fry's does not have the mini-DVI to DVI cable that's needed for the new MacBook, I had to order one from Apple on-line last night. However, it's a beautiful wide-screen and the reviews rate it on or near the top. Some reviews say the 16ms refresh rate is too slow for serious gamers (need 8ms), but that's not me. It also has 4 USB plugs (2 in the back and 2 on the right side) and I "think" a firewire or two? It makes for a very clean installation and I'll snap a picture to post this weekend.


----------



## bartkim (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: (villalobos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *villalobos* »_If you had a laptop and were taking it off the dual screen and back to it you would understand. Xp _sometimes_ comes gets back to the correct arrangement, and most of the time has to be told again that there are 2 monitors.

Yep, been there done that!


----------



## bartkim (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: (thread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thread* »_...I"m thinking of getting a Black MacBook and Dual Booting it.

I figured guys that work at Apple were laf'n at the common folk buying the black MacBook. The only difference between the black MacBook and the white one is a 80 gig HD instead of 60 gig which is a $50 option, but the black one cost $200 more making you paying $150 for the color black.


----------



## bartkim (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: (villalobos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *villalobos* »_I see. Although virtualization software like Parallels are different than emulator like VirtualPC...

So which is better?


----------



## bartkim (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: (thread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thread* »_On a PowerPC based mac you will need Virtual PC form Microsoft and a XP sp2 install CD.
If you have a intel Mac all you need is the Apple Boot Camp software and then just install XP on another disk partition. Of course you need a XP sp2 CD for this. If you have a intel Mac you're in the best spot.

Can a 2nd partiion be made w/o reformatting the entire drive?


----------



## bartkim (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: (thread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thread* »_...no reason for me to abuse my power or be a dick moderator.

You wouldn't last long on AdvRider.com







I think they have a requirement to do both.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (bartkim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bartkim* »_
Can a 2nd partiion be made w/o reformatting the entire drive?



I would suggest just buying another small hardrive for XP on the mac. That way you can mess around all you want w/o fear of overwriting or destroying your original operating system, partitions, partition tables, MFT's, boot sectors etc. They cant be a pain to repair unless you know what you are doing.


----------



## bartkim (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_I would suggest just buying another small hardrive for XP on the mac. That way you can mess around all you want w/o fear of overwriting or destroying your original operating system, partitions, partition tables, MFT's, boot sectors etc. They cant be a pain to repair unless you know what you are doing.

Excellent suggestion. I have a WD 320 gig external sitting on the table that I can use. Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
------------
On 2nd thought, that may not work. I looks like it needs to be on the boot-up disc, but Boot Camp takes care of it.











_Modified by bartkim at 10:03 AM 5-25-2006_


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (bartkim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bartkim* »_making you paying $150 for the color black.









i know, sooo crazy, just like i dunno... vw charging more for specific colors on their cars (ie phaeton) - not any faster mind you, just more aesthetically pleasing to some. craziness.
But seriously, the black looks better and is a tad faster and most importantly, those addicted to the apple crack (ie me) will gladly pay more, and that's why apple's charging more.


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (bartkim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bartkim* »_
Can a 2nd partiion be made w/o reformatting the entire drive?

Yep!


----------



## bartkim (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: (esr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *esr* »_But seriously, the black looks better and is a tad faster and most importantly, those addicted to the apple crack (ie me) will gladly pay more, and that's why apple's charging more.

The comparison I previously made has no difference in speed between the black and white. And to me the black looks just like any other laptop - just like the black HP laptop I'm typing this message on at work. At least with white the world knows it an Apple.








What would VW's "official" color be? I'm guessing white.


----------



## jcburchett (May 2, 2006)

Apples and Dubs go together like peas and carrots. I love both of mine, but the Apple doesn't squeak as much! Ha


----------



## eagle243 (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: (bartkim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bartkim* »_So which is better?









If you have a PowerPC Mac, Virtual PC is your only option. It's slow, but it works (I have it).
If you have an Intel Mac, Parallels ROCKS. It's FAST, and it works (I have it).
I now run Windows XP in Parallels Desktop on my Mac mini, and I connect to it with Remote Desktop - it is a totally awesome solution. Now, as to whether it works with Parallels Desktop, I have no idea. I don't have a VAG-COM to test with (I don't own a PC, so no use for the software), but I hope to test this soon.

_Quote, originally posted by * GaTeIg* »_Just both good industrial design. people with good taste in design tend to like both.

No doubt. It seems that those who appreciate the finer things apprecite them in all things:
- fine wine and cigars
- Apple Macintosh
- Swiss watches
- German cars
- German beer
- German chocolate (I prefer Milka, but Cadbury is excellent too, and any Euro chocolate beats what we have here in the States)
Ah, the finer things in life.










_Modified by eagle243 at 9:49 AM 7-6-2006_


----------



## 2ndTimesACharm (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (bartkim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bartkim* »_What would VW's "official" color be? I'm guessing white.

Blue and white.


----------



## Mayoman (Jun 27, 2006)

I havn't used anything other than a mac for the past 7 years, and will never go back to a PC. and my first DUB is on the way, I feel they go together. We'll see if I stay as loyal to my VW. My first car loyality is to the Nissan Z cars, but I'll get another one later.


----------



## eagle243 (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: (Mayoman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mayoman* »_I havn't used anything other than a mac for the past 7 years, and will never go back to a PC. and my first DUB is on the way, I feel they go together. We'll see if I stay as loyal to my VW. My first car loyality is to the Nissan Z cars, but I'll get another one later.

I switched to Mac because I was a NeXT user, and though I miss some features of my old NeXTs, I don't miss Windows other than for TiVo connectivity.
I bought my first VW in January 2003 (1.8T Jetta 5-speed), and my second in June 2006(TDI Jetta DSG). I bought my first Mac in 2000 or so, and have bought at least a dozen since then (mostly 68k Macs, but a few newer ones and some older PowerPC units too).
Just as I'd rather drive a stripper 2.slow automatic than anything non-German, I'd rather use a G3 iBook with only 256MB RAM than use any new Windows box.


----------



## darkduc (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: (Mayoman)*

Funny topic. I would be even more interested to see how many of us use Mac's and race bicycles! Every race I ever did had at least 50% VW's in the parking lot.


----------



## KevRC4130 (Nov 20, 2005)

I definitely agree. In fact my friend and I were discussing this very topic only a couple days ago. Apple and VW both seem to appeal to the kind of liberal/artsy/creative types that appreciate clean and efficient design, and possibly dance to the beat of a different drummer as they say. 
P.S. This reply was written on a Powerbook


----------



## Goliath1 (Jan 23, 2006)

Awesome thread. I work for Apple and its amazing how many of my fellow employees own Volkswagens. The 4 of us who work out of Colorado all own MKIV Jettas with Apple stickers on the back of them. This trend will soon change though when my 4-door GTI comes in


----------



## fleuger99 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: A VW a day keeps the doc away...or is that an Apple? (bartkim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bartkim* »_Is it just me or does it seem VW's and Mac's go together? Do people that own a Honda Accord and have a PC at home have the same connection as people that drive a GTI and use a Mac? It seems the ownership of VW's and Mac's is more passionate than a Camry and a Dell.









Unless you have a Dell gaming machine and play online Battfield 2. That is full of passion


----------



## richuf (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: A VW a day keeps the doc away...or is that an Apple? (bartkim)*

I bought my first ever Mac about a year ago. It is a Mac Mini. It's in the kitchen. I dig it. Here is a pic...
EDIT: nevermind...can't link pic from where I have it http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
but anyways, yes I have a GTI AND a MAC.


_Modified by richuf at 2:19 PM 7-6-2006_


----------



## NaterGator86 (May 7, 2006)

*Re: A VW a day keeps the doc away...or is that an Apple? (bartkim)*

<flamesuit on>An overwhelming number of Mac users are pretentious and convinced that its their Mac way or the highway, and there isn't jack **** that can compare. Those same people also exhibit all the qualities of fanboyism, they religiously buy Apple products regardless of the quality of whatever else may be out there, just because they are conviced that nothing else can compare. It is the problem with iPods now; since so much of the population strongly thinks iPods are the be-all end-all MP3 player, they buy them up without question or looking, and Apple doesn't have to be truely innovative or competitive. They just make a few revisions and teach an old dog new tricks, and we spend millions on it.
So no, VWs and Macs don't go together. I got my VW because it was the smartest buy, not because it has shiny brushed aluminum and white LEDs all over with a "hip" college kid selling it.
</flamesuit off>


----------



## mg674 (Feb 22, 2006)

Same target audience. Trendy marketing.


----------



## eagle243 (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: A VW a day keeps the doc away...or is that an Apple? (NaterGator86)*

Wow - your comment is definitely one requiring of a flamesuit.








Anyway, look, I'm as big a Mac fan as the next guy (well, the next fan anyway), but I gotta say: their rev 1 products, um, suck. I just got a new MacBook Pro, and I have had over a half-dozen problems with it - in one day. Several have been resolved with software updates, but still - the thing wouldn't play video DVDs out of the box, and the hardware test program showed a hardware failure! How did that get past QA?!
Any honest assessment of the industry shows that it in fact is Apple who innovates in the market. That Windows Vista looks so much like OS X, and that every MP3 manufacturer tries to copy the iPod's interface, these are clear signs of that.
Also, yes, I'm a Mac fan and a NeXT fan, but seriously I cannot use Windows. Its interface just gets in my way and forces me to do things the way it wants them done, not the way that makes sense to me to do it. As far as quality, as I said, Apple's rev 1 products leave a lot to be desired, but nobody else can touch Apple's end-to-end solutions that just work the way they're supposed to. (At least at rev 2 and beyond... and sometimes at rev 1.)


----------



## Mayoman (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: A VW a day keeps the doc away...or is that an Apple? (NaterGator86)*

"and Apple doesn't have to be truely innovative or competitive."
while I do agree that a there are some pretentious mac users out there, the same can be said about any product. and I do agree that there are better MP3 players for cheaper, but when apple came out with the iPod it did revolutionize the MP3 player and all the subsequent ones have been always trying to out do and beat the iPod.


----------



## NaterGator86 (May 7, 2006)

*Re: A VW a day keeps the doc away...or is that an Apple? (eagle243)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eagle243* »_Any honest assessment of the industry shows that it in fact is Apple who innovates in the market. That Windows Vista looks so much like OS X, and that every MP3 manufacturer tries to copy the iPod's interface, these are clear signs of that.

I'm not saying Apple can't design a good GUI at all... but I respectfully disagree that Apple innovates the market.
Example:
http://www.creative.com/produc...14331
versus
http://www.apple.com/ipod/ipod.html
Creative FTW. Apple just cant compare, but so few people buy the better Creative product that they all but drive the competition out of the market. If people would spend money on something other than the iPod, ****, iTunes wouldn't be 99c a song (which is insane!) 
I in fact agree with you, right now Microsoft is playing catch up to Apple and trying to bring the Windows GUI up to speed with OS X, but its only the GDI+ that is being revamped, much(most?) of the exesting XP kernel is staying in Vista, it only looks different because of Aero. That is a testament to the fact that Windows XP is a solid, albeit ugly, platform.
You need not look any further than the new Apple commercials and the stereotypes of who uses PCs vs. who uses Macs. 

_Modified by NaterGator86 at 12:06 PM 7-6-2006_


_Modified by NaterGator86 at 12:06 PM 7-6-2006_


----------



## eagle243 (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: A VW a day keeps the doc away...or is that an Apple? (Mayoman)*

That's right - Apple doesn't always make the product (there were MP3 players before the iPod) - they make the product easy to use by mere mortals. They perfect the end-to-end experience, and that's something that no other company does.
In the MP3 player market, there's only one company that offers the complete end-to-end solution that is found in the iTunes/iPod - Apple. Not Dell, not Microsoft, not Real, and all of the rest - nobody does it. That's why the iPod is so successful: the end-to-end experience is perfect, and nobody matches it.
The same was true of wireless networking (ever tried to set it up in Windows 2000?!), and of computing in general (with the original Macintosh). I used to laugh at the Mac, until shortly after I bought my Cube in 2001 or so. When I got the Cube, I got interested in Mac OS history, and what I discovered is that Apple really did make computers easy to use. Windows, by comparison, is phenomenally difficult to use, and if you don't believe me, find any older Mac that's running System 6 or 7, or Mac OS 8 or 9. OS X is a different beast (it's Unix, after all), but there was amazing simplicity in Classic Mac OS (that is, versions 1-9).
Way back in 1986, with the Mac Plus, you could connect two computers together with a serial cable, and you could share printers and files - by simply hooking the two computers together and enabling sharing. That's not something the Windows world would have for nearly another decade, and even today it's still not as easy as it was in 1986 with the Mac. (But then, neither is OS X as simple as its earlier counterpart.)
That's the sort of end-to-end solution I'm talking about, and nobody does it better than Apple. And that's why they survive - there are those of us who just want to get work done with our computers, rather than fighting them to make them do our bidding. Apple makes it easy to use the computer as a tool, and that's what we like about them.


----------



## NaterGator86 (May 7, 2006)

*Re: A VW a day keeps the doc away...or is that an Apple? (eagle243)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eagle243* »_That's right - Apple doesn't always make the product (there were MP3 players before the iPod) - they make the product easy to use by mere mortals. They perfect the end-to-end experience, and that's something that no other company does.
[snip]
That's the sort of end-to-end solution I'm talking about, and nobody does it better than Apple. And that's why they survive - there are those of us who just want to get work done with our computers, rather than fighting them to make them do our bidding. Apple makes it easy to use the computer as a tool, and that's what we like about them.








I respectfully disagree. Apple makes an effort to develop _out_ 3rd party innovation while Microsoft does the opposite. Apple locks you into their brand, their software, their stores, the list goes on and on. I use an old creative zen touch with ridiculous battery life, and I pay $15 a month for Napster To Go service. Guess what: it worked right out of the box! Just like iPod + iTunes, I plug in my zen, start up napster (or windows media player, or many MANY other applications) and start dragging and dropping songs... as many as I want, to my zen. $15 a month, thats it, no muss, no fuss. Now, had I been locked into the apple system, I would be out over $20,000.









Interesting that what draws you into Apple products its what makes me run as fast as I can.


----------



## eagle243 (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: A VW a day keeps the doc away...or is that an Apple? (NaterGator86)*

Yeah, I'm not a fan of those commercials either, but many of them do ring true for many Windows users I know.








And yes, other companies innovate too, but the fact is most companies (well, Microsoft and hardware vendors) are usually just trying to play catch-up to Apple. As I understand it, that particular Creative MP3 player was available before the iPod supported photos. I would guess that Apple started supported photos in the iPod as a result. Even video was an afterthought for Apple - Steve Jobs forever said that there would be no video iPod... but even Apple must cater to the buyer, and the buyer said he wanted video.
I'm a student of operating systems (that was my CSC concentration in college), and you're right - the NT kernel isn't the problem. The problem is the security layer they threw on top of it - remember, the NT kernel comes from OS/2 (remember when it was called OS/2 NT?) - which they also threw on top of Win95 and Win98. They never got it right, which is why PCs are laden with viruses, spyware, and worms today: they tried to create a multi-user from a single-user system, and that just doesn't work. MS really needs to do what Apple did: create a sort of "classic" emulation environment for today's Win32 and .NET APIs, buy a Unix solution, and build a next-generation API on top of that Unix solution. Then, Windows will be secure, as OS X is today. I'd bet my house that MS won't do that, ever, and even if they did, Apple has a 10-year lead on them.


----------



## eagle243 (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: A VW a day keeps the doc away...or is that an Apple? (NaterGator86)*

You do realise that you are locked into Microsoft products, right? I find it amusing that what ran you away from Apple is the very same thing that is forcing you to stay with Microsoft...
And what happens when you quit paying $15/month?


_Modified by eagle243 at 12:27 PM 7-6-2006_


----------



## NaterGator86 (May 7, 2006)

*Re: A VW a day keeps the doc away...or is that an Apple? (eagle243)*

I lose my music, but luckily if my computer crashes, I'm not forced to rebuy it. If I were to continue paying this $15 a month for 80 years, starting from today, I would still not be anywhere near what iTunes would have cost me, and I can keep getting my music, over and over, no matter what happens.
I am locked into PlaysForSure, which works on tons of different hardware solutions and products. Just like I'm locked into burning gasoline, there are tons of different products I can utilize it with. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NaterGator86 (May 7, 2006)

*Re: A VW a day keeps the doc away...or is that an Apple? (eagle243)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eagle243* »_I'm a student of operating systems (that was my CSC concentration in college), and you're right - the NT kernel isn't the problem. The problem is the security layer they threw on top of it - remember, the NT kernel comes from OS/2 (remember when it was called OS/2 NT?) - which they also threw on top of Win95 and Win98. They never got it right, which is why PCs are laden with viruses, spyware, and worms today: they tried to create a multi-user from a single-user system, and that just doesn't work. MS really needs to do what Apple did: create a sort of "classic" emulation environment for today's Win32 and .NET APIs, buy a Unix solution, and build a next-generation API on top of that Unix solution. Then, Windows will be secure, as OS X is today. I'd bet my house that MS won't do that, ever, and even if they did, Apple has a 10-year lead on them.

Once again, I disagree. Windows has perfectly fine security measures. I think you would find that OS X isn't as flawless as it appears if people gave enough of a damn to write malicious software to attack it. The problem is, malicious software is designed to have the biggest possible impact, and with that in mind you want to target windows because of its widespread use.


----------



## eagle243 (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: A VW a day keeps the doc away...or is that an Apple? (NaterGator86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NaterGator86* »_Windows has perfectly fine security measures.

It would seem that more than a decade of spyware, worms, and viruses disproves this statement. Unix has been around for more than 30 years and has never had the problems that Windows has had in the last 10.
Face it, the multi-user setup in Windows is fundamentally flawed, and I'm not the only one who says that: http://www.roughlydrafted.com/...flaws
There are serious flaws in Windows, and until they are resolved, Windows will forever be plagued by these problems. If I could find the article, I'd send a link to where even Microsoft has recently (in the last 6 months or so) admitted that there are fundamental flaws in Windows that they cannot fix.
You're right on one count though: OS X isn't perfect - no OS is. But OS X doesn't have these fundamental problems, and even if/when malware exists for OS X, it will never affect Mac users as much as it does Windows users today.


----------



## NaterGator86 (May 7, 2006)

*Re: A VW a day keeps the doc away...or is that an Apple? (eagle243)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eagle243* »_It would seem that more than a decade of spyware, worms, and viruses disproves this statement.

Serious system flaws are rarely exploited in the manners in which you describe. For most of these "threats" to operate, they typically require the user to mess up somwhere, to open themselves to the attack. No operating system can protect you from your own stupidity. It can only try.

_Quote, originally posted by *eagle243* »_You're right on one count though

You say that like an opinion can be either valid or invalid







it's just an opinion.


----------



## rambag3 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (thread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thread* »_For basic VAG-COM stuff, changing settings, looking for DTC's, etc using WinXP under VirtualPC on a PowerPc Mac like a iBook or PowerBook works fine.
If you want to do any data logging you NEED a machine that runs XP natively. Right now I'm using a Fujitsu LifeBook but, I"m thinking of getting a Black MacBook and Dual Booting it.
I get sneered at when people at work see the Fujitsu lappie.









Lappie??? homestar runner fan are ya?


----------



## doodly (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: A VW a day keeps the doc away...or is that an Apple? (Feyd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Feyd* »_i've always said it.... vw+mac+mt. or road biker (mostly mountain)


That's the truth (and it describes me pretty much exactly, or will when the 4-dr GTI shows up and I'm back in Dubland)


----------



## NaterGator86 (May 7, 2006)

*Re: A VW a day keeps the doc away...or is that an Apple? (eagle243)*

http://www.theinq.com/default.aspx?article=32848


----------



## eagle243 (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: A VW a day keeps the doc away...or is that an Apple? (NaterGator86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NaterGator86* »_http://www.theinq.com/default.aspx?article=32848

I saw that several days ago. This may come as a surprise to you, but I don't care one flip what Cory Doctorow does.
Also, he must do different things from what I do, because there's no GPL software - at least none I've ever seen - that can best iLife.
One thing you should know is that I am a former Linux user - that's what I switched from, when I came to OS X. I've seen all the GPL stuff, and Apple's stuff beats it, hands down. At least for the things I do.
Perhaps Cory does different things, so perhaps he needs a different solution.


_Modified by eagle243 at 2:20 PM 7-6-2006_


----------



## KingTurbo (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: A VW a day keeps the doc away...or is that an Apple? (Feyd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Feyd* »_i've always said it.... vw+mac+mt. or road biker (mostly mountain)
*shrug*
go figure.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That's Me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Trek 8500 & 2 G4's. I would like to know how many of us Mac users
are artists or designers.


----------



## mattdesmond (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: A VW a day keeps the doc away...or is that an Apple? (bartkim)*

I've got a VW and 3 Macs but I also have a PC. I do get a feeling that is VW-like from my Mac more than the PC.


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

*Re: A VW a day keeps the doc away...or is that an Apple? (mattdesmond)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattdesmond* »_I've got a VW and 3 Macs but I also have a PC. I do get a feeling that is VW-like from my Mac more than the PC.

I've got 3 VWs and 1 Mac







Seriously, I've been an iPod user for quite some time, I had one of the early ones you could run with Windows. Dell really hacked me off when I had issues with my Dell, so my wife talked me into an iMac and the rest is history. I'm not sure I could go back at home, in fact I'm writing this on my Mac, and I have 3 other PCs in the house right now!


----------



## 4ty-phive (May 28, 2005)

*Re: A VW a day keeps the doc away...or is that an Apple? (KingTurbo)*

I have 2 VW's and 3 Macs. My wife is a graphic designer and I'm a physicist. She uses it for logos, advertising, etc. I use it for programming. The mac is a powerful system right out the box with its FreeBSD underpinnings. Everybody knows that windows has so many problems because it's big dog of the computer software industry. I read an article somewhere that the recent rise in popularity of the mac has caused an increase of malicious programs written for it. Honestly, I think many non-multimedia/science people by a mac because it looks good and don't know the power and versatility it has.


----------



## Golf Girl (Feb 16, 2000)

*Re: A VW a day keeps the doc away...or is that an Apple? (KingTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KingTurbo* »_That's Me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Trek 8500 & 2 G4's. I would like to know how many of us Mac users are artists or designers.

I wondered when someone was going to bring in Trek on this thread!








My husband and I both use Macs at work (he's a Creative Production Artist using a G5 and I'm a Graphic Designer using a G4), we have an old school Mac at home (G3 blue and white), he has a Golf and I am getting a Rabbit, and we have Trek bikes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: A VW a day keeps the doc away...or is that an Apple? (NaterGator86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NaterGator86* »_I lose my music, but luckily if my computer crashes, I'm not forced to rebuy it. 

Why not just strip the DMR? Maximum pc the other month had an articl telling you how (if you cant google  ). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

i will kill myself before i own a mac computer
and i absolutely hate those comercials 
"hi im a pc, and hi, im a mac"
a pc can do everything a mac can, its a stupid ad compaign targeting non computer savy people


----------



## KingTurbo (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: A VW a day keeps the doc away...or is that an Apple? (Golf Girl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf Girl* »_
I wondered when someone was going to bring in Trek on this thread!








My husband and I both use Macs at work (he's a Creative Production Artist using a G5 and I'm a Graphic Designer using a G4), we have an old school Mac at home (G3 blue and white), he has a Golf and I am getting a Rabbit, and we have Trek bikes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Very cool!


----------



## wunderman4 (Apr 27, 2006)

I LOVE the look of a mac but I HATE the softwear. 
PC guy all the way just wish they looked cooler lol
witch I guess gos along with the VW people like nice lines and quality builds


----------



## eagle243 (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: A VW a day keeps the doc away...or is that an Apple? (Golf Girl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf Girl* »_My husband and I both use Macs at work (he's a Creative Production Artist using a G5 and I'm a Graphic Designer using a G4), we have an old school Mac at home (G3 blue and white), he has a Golf and I am getting a Rabbit, and we have Trek bikes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Cool. I use a MacBook Pro at work (just got it yesterday; it replaced a PowerBook G4 1.25), and my wife & I have a Mac mini at home. I've had a 1.8T Jetta for a few years now, and we just bought my wife a 2006 TDI 2 months ago today. Fun!


----------



## eagle243 (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: (wunderman4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wunderman4* »_I LOVE the look of a mac but I HATE the softwear.

I don't intend to start a debate, but what do you hate about the software? And when was the last time you tried it? I'm always curious when someone says they hate Mac software.


----------



## Keisuke-kun (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (villalobos)*

I have a Mac too. As long as you aren't a gamer mac is great. If you play games (like I'd like to do) then mac sucks (well the ones that don't run windows). I still love the ability to use a computer without it crashing on me in 10 minutes.
I don't know if PC just don't like me but they ALWAYS f*** up on me. My mac has never NEVER crashed on me. Just been laggy cause I have like 256 ram and have no money for a new mac/ram T_T


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (eagle243)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eagle243* »_
I don't intend to start a debate, but what do you hate about the software? And when was the last time you tried it? I'm always curious when someone says they hate Mac software.

i know this wasnt asked of me, but i hate how playsckoolesque the software looks for starters, i havent used a mac in a while so im not sure how they are now, but do recal a time when there was only 1 mouse button







basically everything that makes a mac "great" these days is just a borrowed idea from a PC
::Cough::windos xp on a mac?::cough::
c'mon now


----------



## MR.D (Jun 24, 2006)

Yeah I have been only used pc's my whole life and driven fords. When apple release the macbook pro i got one, then two months later i got a new MKV.


----------



## IlliniVW (Aug 18, 2005)

I drive a MKV GTI, I use a PowerBook G4.
VW's are the best cars on the road (they have their issues, but all around, there is no better driving experience).
Apple's are the best computers in the market (they have their issues, but all around, there is no better computing experience).
I know that second blurb will get people mad. But honestly, I was a PC guy my whole life (as well as my family and all my friends). I switched 3 years ago and it is so amazing. The same way I explain why I have a VW and not a Toyota, is the same exact way I explain why I use Macs and not Dells.
If anyone has any questions about Macs, or switching or just want to have a fun debate, IM me. I am always up for a great convo. I am not a computer guy, but I know a great machine when I use it.


----------



## metaltyphoon (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: A VW a day keeps the doc away...or is that an Apple? (Arin)*

MK5 and PCs ... Linux n WinXp ... I work with computers, from hardware maintainace to software programming. Win 2003 enterprise server is very comparable to Linux Red Har server which are both > than Max OSX server ... no doubts ... Talking about thinking outside the box ? most supercomputers uses Linux based O.S IBM hardwares... http://www.top500.org/list/2006/06/100 ... ow yes.. try hacking a windows 2003 server ... it will take guts... i woudlnt say the same for osx ! good nite










_Modified by metaltyphoon at 11:22 PM 7-6-2006_


----------



## Bugg33 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: A VW a day keeps the doc away...or is that an Apple? (metaltyphoon)*

Just bought my MacBook 2 days ago after being on a PC stint for quite some years, getting rid of my 2 Dell laptops too. Got fed up with Windows, thought I would give Vista beta a chance and it's obvious that many of the pitfalls of XP are just going to be carried over and besides some pretty visuals, it's generally XP under it all. Since Leopard is supposably being announced in August, it will even further widen the gap between OSX and XP as far as OS technology. People with the blind hatred for Apple don't even bother to learn anything about what they are hating and somehow seem to need to justify their purchases of PC's by thinking only what they own is the greatest. Hmm... sounds like alot of car owners..


----------



## umeng2002 (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: A VW a day keeps the doc away...or is that an Apple? (bartkim)*

VW
Apple
Nintendo
Crest
Coca-Cola
ATI
h.264 codec
AMD (if you don't have a Mac)
Johnson/ Evinrude (2 stroke outboards revived with direct injection)
Lockheed Martin (when compared to Boeing, Airbus, et al.)
Boeing (only when compared to Airbus)
Bounty
Motorola
Kodak film
Swingline
7 eleven
Bob Ross
Suicide Girls (although there are others that are close and/ or different)
Weber grills


----------



## IlliniVW (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: A VW a day keeps the doc away...or is that an Apple? (umeng2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *umeng2002* »_VW
Apple
Nintendo


I WAS GOING TO SAY NINTENDO! But I thought my little Mac rant would get enough angry posters. But yeah, Nintendo does rock the socks off any other video game hardware and/or software developer!! You think Microsoft is bad at copying the ideas of their competitors??? Just take a look at what Sony has stolen from Nintendo, rather, look at what they have not stolen from Nintendo, the list is shorter.


----------



## B787Driver (Mar 9, 2006)

2 VW's
8 Macs 
According to the Nielsen ratings, iTunes users are 2.5 times more likely to buy a VW.


----------



## Keisuke-kun (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: A VW a day keeps the doc away...or is that an Apple? (IlliniVW)*

lol Nintendo is funny. They have dominated the handheld industry since they made gameboy. They Soy is like "Hey lets make a handheld system" And it blows the pants off DS in one try. Nothing against Nintendo but its games are geared more towards a Japanese audience. Just like x-box games are geared towards an american audience.


----------



## 4ty-phive (May 28, 2005)

*Re: (ZoomBy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZoomBy* »_
i know this wasnt asked of me, but i hate how playsckoolesque the software looks for starters, i havent used a mac in a while so im not sure how they are now, but do recal a time when there was only 1 mouse button







basically everything that makes a mac "great" these days is just a borrowed idea from a PC
::Cough::windos xp on a mac?::cough::
c'mon now

You are sadly mistaken. Everyone knows that it's windows borrowing from mac. The trash can that windows has is a copied idea from the original mac os. The look and feel of windows xp is a copied idea behind mac os x. Windows xp on a mac is just a way to try to convert pc users to mac users. I think it's brillant.


----------



## chriskle (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: (4ty-phive)*

i refuse to give into the apple!















i do like the way the macs "look" but just can't bring myself to convert. we do have a g4 in the house but i never use it.


----------



## Mike Gordon (Apr 11, 2005)

I don't understand all this PC's crashing talk. Make sure you get a good Anti Virus program( I recommend Nod32- nothing beats it) have a good firewall program- keep both these up to date. Check for windows updates. This can be done automatically. And finally don't use IE, use Mozilla or Firefox and keep your popup blocker on. Oh and don't download crap from sites you are not sure of. I know it sounds like a lot, but it really isn't. I've had Zero problems with my Dell in 3 years. A computer is not an appliance that you just let sit there and do nothing to.


----------



## Airkat (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: A VW a day keeps the doc away...or is that an Apple? (Keisuke-kun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Keisuke-kun* »_lol Nintendo is funny. They have dominated the handheld industry since they made gameboy. They Soy is like "Hey lets make a handheld system" And it blows the pants off DS in one try. Nothing against Nintendo but its games are geared more towards a Japanese audience. Just like x-box games are geared towards an american audience.

Uhhh... Actually, I believe the DS is higher in popularity. Sony dropped the ball with releasing too few games. Also, Walmart and other vendors have pulled UMD movies and universal is no longer making them...
Good job sony, betamax, UMD, and I predict.. bluray


----------



## Airkat (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: (4ty-phive)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4ty-phive* »_You are sadly mistaken. Everyone knows that it's windows borrowing from mac. The trash can that windows has is a copied idea from the original mac os. The look and feel of windows xp is a copied idea behind mac os x. Windows xp on a mac is just a way to try to convert pc users to mac users. I think it's brillant.






















Whaaat? Did mac have two mouse buttons? Better yet, let's end it. If it weren't for microsoft, would apple be around?
http://www.businessweek.com/1998/16/b3574054.htm

Oh, and let's not forget this gem:


_Quote »_*Bill Gates Buys $150 Million Apple Stock*
On August 7, 1997 the computer world was stunned by the news that Bill Gates had infused new life into Apple Computer Corporation by agreeing to a $150 million non-voting investment in the troubled company. A fascinating aspect of the story was the fact that Steve Jobs, one of the original co-founders of Apple had asked Gates for the favor. Jobs left Apple in 1985, and was recently brought back to help reorganize the company. The announcement was made at the Macworld trade show in Boston, amid boos from Apple loyalists who have been conditioned over the years to consider Microsoft's co-founder, Bill Gates, their enemy.
Bill Gates, who is the richest man in the world, is also the most powerful person in the world of computers. Steve Jobs is also an incredibly potent influence in this industry which affects all of us. Neither of them appear to have an interest in Christianity. Jobs, who has sought for spiritual enlightenment in India, set the price of his original computer, the Apple I, at the symbolic price of $666.66. Today Jobs juggles various hi-tech interests, including Apple, and his latest creation: Pixar Inc., the computer animation studio that produced the film "Toy Story." Together, Gates and Jobs are a force that bears watching.
The Microsoft infusion of cash into Apple Computer is a typically brilliant strategy by Gates. Experts say that, technically, it thwarts Justice Department anti-trust action against Microsoft by preserving its the existence of its chief competitor, while, actually, buying a large measure of unofficial control in Apple. One of the agreements between Apple and Microsoft is to use Microsoft's Internet browser, giving them a considerable advantage over Netscape, their advancing competitor.
Recent strategic activities by Bill Gates have had the result of expanding his technological empire beyond the scope of the average person's imagination. Here are some of the recent acquisitions and alliances he has pursued:


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: A VW a day keeps the doc away...or is that an Apple? (Airkat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Airkat* »_
I predict.. bluray

If blue ray fails, over HDDVD, someone should be murdered.
Who the hell wants a disc that can, at very best with 3 layers, only hold 45GB when a blu-ray disk can hold 200GB of data via six 33gb data layers? Blu-ray also features hard coating technology which makes it extremly dificult to damage the discs.
Blu-ray > hd-dvd
hd-dvd = garbage cockk



_Modified by Arin at 12:56 PM 7-8-2006_


----------



## Airkat (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: A VW a day keeps the doc away...or is that an Apple? (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_If blue ray fails, over HDDVD, someone should be murdered.
Who the hell wants a disc that can, at very best with 3 layers, only hold 45GB when a blu-ray disk can hold 200GB of data via six 33gb data layers? Blu-ray also features hard coating technology which makes it extremly dificult to damage the discs.
Blu-ray > hd-dvd
hd-dvd = garbage cockk

_Modified by Arin at 12:56 PM 7-8-2006_

We shall see. The problem is, many companies are already adopting HD-DVD, so it's likely to get ugly. If more people use HDDVD vs Bluray, it's gonna fail, no matter how "superior" the technology.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: A VW a day keeps the doc away...or is that an Apple? (Airkat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Airkat* »_
We shall see. The problem is, many companies are already adopting HD-DVD, so it's likely to get ugly. If more people use HDDVD vs Bluray, it's gonna fail, no matter how "superior" the technology.



Airkat said:


> Which is just totally silly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AndreasMk3 (Nov 3, 2004)

Not a Mac person here. Maybe it's a Mk5 thing


----------



## Little Joe (Apr 5, 2004)

All I can say is that Ive been away from this forum forever cause Ive been too busy toying around on my new 17" MacBook Pro. tee hee hee


----------



## Airkat (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: (CrssEyedNSmilin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CrssEyedNSmilin* »_All I can say is that Ive been away from this forum forever cause Ive been too busy toying around on my new 17" MacBook Pro. tee hee hee

VW & Mac owners are 78% more likely to say "tee hee hee".
see more at vwfeatures.com


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

VW








HONDA








VW








HONDA








VW








HONDA








VW**first car image in google search**








HONDA**first car image in google search**








J/K










_Modified by Rogerthat at 4:54 PM 7-8-2006_


----------



## IlliniVW (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: A VW a day keeps the doc away...or is that an Apple? (Keisuke-kun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Keisuke-kun* »_lol Nintendo is funny. They have dominated the handheld industry since they made gameboy. They Soy is like "Hey lets make a handheld system" And it blows the pants off DS in one try. Nothing against Nintendo but its games are geared more towards a Japanese audience. Just like x-box games are geared towards an american audience.

Play what you want, is what I say, but I do have to correct what you said. The DS has outsold the PSP by a large margin in world wide sales. Software for the DS has outsold software for the PSP by an even larger margin. And unlike the PSP, Nintendo MAKES MONEY when they sell a DS unit and software (Sony loses money when they sell a PSP, and their software costs more for the consumer, while the DS software costs less for the consumer).
Nintendo is extremely efficient. VW could take a lesson from Nintendo. Nintendo is not first in home console sales, but they are year-after-year the most lucrative Software Developer by far (oh and, Gamecube makes Nintendo money, unlike the PS2, XBOX, XBOX 360 and soon to be PS3 units, which all cost Sony and Microsoft hundreds of dollars after they are sold to consumers).
You are not the only person that thinks the PSP is crushing the DS. It is an odd mis-conception, I don't know what the reason is. But if you have ever played a DS, you will know why it rocks. I wish I had one.


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

Raise your hand if you're a .mac member!


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

VW + Mac = me


----------



## eagle243 (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: (thread)*

.Mac here.


----------



## Allyn (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_VW + apple.... Negative.
I run my pc with XP as the main platform.... also have run osx on it and different versions of linux.








Dual monitor setup...
Right most box is a dedicated linux server box.

Very sweet. I've been toying around with xgl a bit myself, and it keeps tempting me to jump ship...
My own take on the mac/vw/pc thing is as follows:
Your typical person that appreciates sweet design will go for a VW (unmodded, in stock form), and also go for a MAC (unmodded, in stock form). However, those going for some of the wilder stuff (like Arin, for example), will have multiple systems, and will have built said multiple systems for the same cost (if not less) than a single MAC. Don't get me wrong, the MAC hardware is very sweet, and I may get a macbook myself once the prices come down a bit more, but there is a severe premium on MAC pricing... It's almost like buying a MK5 off the showroom floor vs. scoping the classifieds for a tricked out MK1.
My recently built box (case is similar to Arins, but, well, "tweaked" a little):








































And to further justify my statement - what I drive:








The PC was on the pricey side, but getting the equivalent in MAC hardware would have cost many times as much (if it is even available). Also, I picked up the Rieger outright for a typical downpayment cost of a newer VW.
I guess in the end it just has to do with how much you like tinkering.


----------



## villalobos (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (Airkat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Airkat* »_





















Whaaat? Did mac have two mouse buttons? 
Oh, and let's not forget this gem:

No but it had a mouse way before microsoft......


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (villalobos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *villalobos* »_
No but it had a mouse way before microsoft......










I dunno about that. 
Microsoft released their own mouse in 1983, the Microsoft mouse... while Macintosh's Lisa, a $19,500 (inflation adjusted for 2005) computer with a mouse in January of the same year. This leads me to believe that mouse support was created for Microsoft products before Microsoft introduced its own mouse and before Macintosh released its Lisa computer.
This all of course is completely nerdy which makes the fact that I actually have a pretty decent social life absolutely mind boggling.


----------



## Allyn (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_This all of course is completely nerdy which makes the fact that I actually have a pretty decent social life absolutely mind boggling.









Umm, Arin, did you just link to your myspace in order to back up your 'social life'???














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (Allyn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Allyn* »_
Umm, Arin, did you just link to your myspace in order to back up your 'social life'???














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Did you just friend request me?


----------



## villalobos (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_

I dunno about that. 
Microsoft released their own mouse in 1983, the Microsoft mouse... while Macintosh's Lisa, a $19,500 (inflation adjusted for 2005) computer with a mouse in January of the same year. This leads me to believe that mouse support was created for Microsoft products before Microsoft introduced its own mouse and before Macintosh released its Lisa computer.
This all of course is completely nerdy which makes the fact that I actually have a pretty decent social life absolutely mind boggling.









Did not know about that. I wonder what they were using it for.... since Windows did not appear before 1985, about a year after the Macintosh.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (villalobos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *villalobos* »_
Did not know about that. I wonder what they were using it for.... since Windows did not appear before 1985, about a year after the Macintosh.


mouse.com or mouse.sys mouse drivers for ms-dos.
Not sure but microsoft may have had it in their XENIX operating system.
The mouse has been around since 1963








Look! Just like the apple! One button 


_Modified by Arin at 8:30 PM 7-12-2006_


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

vw + mac = yes


----------



## packthis (May 30, 2006)

*Re: (mrreet)*

VW+mac+granola= broke down and no user servicable parts inside plus GF with hair arms pits in cargos


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_

I dunno about that. 
Microsoft released their own mouse in 1983, the Microsoft mouse... while Macintosh's Lisa, a $19,500 (inflation adjusted for 2005) computer with a mouse in January of the same year. This leads me to believe that mouse support was created for Microsoft products before Microsoft introduced its own mouse and before Macintosh released its Lisa computer.
This all of course is completely nerdy which makes the fact that I actually have a pretty decent social life absolutely mind boggling.










Microsoft stole it from apple... who stole it from Palo Alto Xerox ...who's higher ups thought it was redictulous to think the normal people would want a personal computer. Over the course of a year or two


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (mrreet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrreet* »_

Microsoft stole it from apple... who stole it from Palo Alto Xerox ...who's higher ups thought it was redictulous to think the normal people would want a personal computer. Over the course of a year or two


Not really. that was just in that movie. The mouse was created long, long before that.


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_

Not really. that was just in that movie. The mouse was created long, long before that. 
























Im sure it didn't happen exactly as it was shown in (by "that movie" you mean Pirates of Silicone Valley) "that movie". 
But is still happened
http://www.stanfordalumni.org/....html 
I'm sure stanford magazine would lie


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (mrreet)*

You cant steal a patented item.
Just like the MONITOR, people realized this was a good technology to embrace. Xerox eventually used it with their gui os, and Macintosh tried it out. when the technology was available, drivers were written to utilized it in UNIX, main frame software, and dos.

*STEVE HOLT!*


----------

